
Please help me to not go broke - doppp
http://devblog.avdi.org/2016/05/23/please-help-me-to-not-go-broke/
======
KurtMueller
I just wanted to give a quick word of praise to Avdi and the products he
produces:

I'm a subscriber to Avdi's screencasts and have purchased Confident Ruby. I
really like both and both have helped me tremendously in my day job as a ruby
dev. I've also listened to him extensively on the Ruby Rogues podcast. All in
all, he's a great teacher and his learning materials are really easy to get
into and apply right away to your ruby code.

